# what should i do



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

I found two baby pigeons near i always keep an eye on it every time i look mama pigeon three days ago i looked i did not find mama i looked mama every day bu i did not find mama after 2 days i took babies from its house because crows was atacking the babies just after i tooked mama pigeon came so i kept it back but i realy want that baby so i can take care of it
what should i do it is almost 10 days old can i make it as my pet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for keeping an eye out on the baby.

There should be two pigeons taking care of the babies, mom and dad-and one should always be close by to protect the baby from crows. If mama pigeon is taking care of them alone and the baby is getting attacked by crows everytime she goes out to get food, then I would bring the baby home. 

Are you prepared to take care of and feed a baby that age, do you have baby bird formula?*


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Can i give the baby flour with water (cup of flour with 2 cups of water) mixed like a pudding with a blender and feed using a syrynge


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Can i give the baby flour with water (cup of flour with 2 cups of water) mixed with a blender like a pudding and feed through syrynge


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

abdul shaheen said:


> Can i give the baby flour with water (cup of flour with 2 cups of water) mixed with a blender like a pudding and feed through syrynge


No flour and water only makes a paste which would not be good for any bird


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Then what can i give


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Then what can i give baby pigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abdul shaheen said:


> Then what can i give baby pigeon


*
Baby bird formula, ground pigeon seed mixed in clean water, frozen peas (that are defrosted, drained and warmed)*


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Can i give the baby gram powder with water (cup of gram powder with 2 cups of water) mixed with a blender like a pudding and feed through syrynge


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Baby birds need certain vitamins, minerals and protein to survive, here is a link:

*http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-exact-...=1367684207&sr=8-3&keywords=baby+bird+formula*


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Please i dont have so much money please tell me how to feed the peas or tell me cheap things


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Please help iam begging i dont have so much money please tell me how to feed the peas or tell me cheap things


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry, I don't understand. Do you know someone who can help that owns pigeons? They might be able to help you out.

Here is a link on how old is the baby, what to feed a baby pigeon, how to feed it, how much to feed it and other important things:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Can you tell me some cheap foods or please tell me that should break the peas before feeding help


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Can you tell me some cheap foods or please tell me that should i break the peas before feeding help baby is 8 days old

help..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Peas that are cooked would be soft and easy for baby to digest, just follow instructions.

Baby should be warm

Should have empty crop before beeing fed.

Peas should be warm and drained.

Open beak gently, put pea in back of throat on top of the tongue, allow bird to close beak and to swallow...and repeat.*


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

should we break the peas into small peaces before feeding,how much peas we should give,can we give water after feeding and is it okay to feed peas or gram to a 9 day old baby



thanks


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

should we break the peas into small peaces before feeding,how much peas we should give,can we give water after feeding and is it okay to feed peas or gram to a 9 day old baby
can we give mash with water(one cup of mash with 2 cup of water)mixed using blender 
i read that in one sight 
can you tell me what kind of pigeon is this attached


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

should we break the peas into small peaces before feeding,how much peas we should give is it okay to feed peas or to a 9 day old baby
can we give mash with water(one cup of mash with 2 cup of water)mixed using blender
i read that in one sight


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Shaheen,
I can see that you are trying very hard to help the pigeon babies. Mashed peas should be ok for now. I would like to suggest something ; Contact some of the members in Kerala for good advice and help. I know that 'Sreesh' and Boney K Ranjan are living in Kerala. They are both quiet experienced in pigeon matters. Try to mail them and see if possible to discuss over phone. For now, feed them mashed peas if that is all you have. Make sure they are kept warm and have water. Good Luck  Peace.


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

should we break the peas into small peaces before feeding,how much peas we should give is it okay to feed peas to a 9 day old baby
can we give mash with water(one cup of mash with 2 cup of water)mixed using blender
i read that in one sight


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

should we break the peas into small peaces before feeding,how much peas we should give is it okay to feed peas to a 9 day old baby
can we give mash with water(one cup of mash with 2 cup of water)mixed using blender
i read that in one sight


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At 9 days old I would mash the cooked peas. You can make a blend with mash and water. To maybe a pudding consistency and feed it to the baby. Be careful though, not to get any in his trach, where he breaths from. When I first fed small babies, even just a couple of days old, I used an eye dropper and put it past the back of the tongue and down the throat. Now I use a syringe which has been cut off at the bottom end, and stretch self adhesive bandage over it and make a slit in it for him to put his beak into. That way the baby will take in the food himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's one about the same age taking food from a syringe.


----------



## kclarksville (Apr 22, 2012)

*Cheap baby bird food*

Try to see if you can get some bread formed in to little pea sized balls using worm water. That way they will get some nutrition and they will stay hydrated. You can also give them kus-kus, which is small pieces of broken wheat. Just remember these remedies I offered are not the best diet choice for pigeons especially for babies but it will keep them alive in the absence of better nutritional choices. Try that and let me know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crushing up seed, and adding a little bread and water to make it hold together is okay, but just bread will cause nutritional deficiencies. If you are going to feed pea sized balls, I would wait a bit longer. If you are going to do that, then you might just as well feed frozen peas that have been defrosted and warmed under hot running water. Feed them warm but not hot. The baby also needs to be kept warm to help his digestion.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi ,i am From Kerala.I appreciate your love for pigeons.But Considering that you are 13 years old with no previous experience with pigeons,i will suggest you not to disturb the youngster from nest.Once you bring it home,you will soon realize that its not easy to hand feed a young pigeon,especially since you are young with no prior experience with pigeons.If your parents support you ,you can bring in the youngsters along with its Mom and dad pigeon (If your family can catch them at night) and place them in a spacious cage.Then they will do the feeding.Once the youngster reach 1 month of age,you can let the parents free and keep the youngster as your Pet,By 1 month of age the bird will feed on itself,then it will be easy for you....You remind me of myself ,but to be honest every young bird i brought in home at your age was a disaster,as they never survived because of my lack of knowledge & Experience.Where are you in Kerala ?,if you are nearby i will gift you a pair of young homers ,if your parents allow you to keep pigeons .
The basic thing is before you start keeping pigeons,you need to be able to provide them with the basic requirements,Which are :-
*1.Good spacious cage.
2.Fresh water & Food.
3.Your time.*
So without having these 3 things,don't even think of keeping pigeons especially if your family don't support it.But don't worry,eventually when you grow-up you can start keeping them when you are ready to give the above 3 requirements.But at this age of 13 years,you will need the permission of your parents especially in our place like Kerala


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

I am in ernakulam palarivattam
can we feed the baby flour with water mixed with a mixer


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. Flour will not do anything for him. Just mash up some peas if that is all you can do. Don't give him flour. That won't help him.


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

How to mash the peas 
should we break the peas and mix with water in blender


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

How to mash the peas
should we break the peas and mix with water in blender


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What has the bird been eating? All this time, and you're now asking how to mash peas? Just mash cooked peas with a fork. If you have to mix a tiny bit of water to make it the right consistency, then do that. But don't make it too runny. Can you buy baby food peas? That would be just right. If you don't get food into him, he is going to starve.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Abdul
I agree with Boney. You might not be old enough to look after a small baby bird.
Is the bird with you now? What are you giving it for food?


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

For two days babies are in its nest but every day i make noice and scare the crow and its mama will come every 2 days what should i do.my parents agreed with me to take the babies home should we give the babies,peas in syrynge


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Now today i saw the mama pigeon caught by a cat and mama pigeon is dead please help when i try to catch the babies they are trying to bite me help quick


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Now today i saw the mama pigeon caught by a cat and mama pigeon is dead please help when i try to catch the babies they are trying to bite me help quick


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Should we feed the babies mashed peas through syrynge Will it hurt if they bite me


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Should we the babies mashed peas through a syrynge


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, feed the babies mashed peas the consistency of soft pudding, not too watery. Review all the information you have been given.*


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Should we first cook the peas and then make peas powder and mix with some water to make a paste to feed the babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abdul shaheen said:


> Should we first cook the peas and then make peas powder and mix with some water to make a paste to feed the babies.


*No paste, just cook peas, mashed with some of the water they have been cooked in should be consistency of soft pudding. (to retain some of the nutrients). PLEASE have your parents READ the posts and communicate with us. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *No paste, just cook peas, mashed with some of the water they have been cooked in should be consistency of soft pudding. (to retain some of the nutrients). PLEASE have your parents READ the posts and communicate with us. *






Very good idea.


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Wil the pigeons 12 day old baby get hurt if they fall from 6 feet


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Baby is not eating mashed peas sould we give pieaces of coocked peas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abdul shaheen said:


> Wil the pigeons 12 day old baby get hurt if they fall from 6 feet


*YES, be very careful.
*


Skyeking said:


> *No paste, just cook peas, mashed with some of the water they have been cooked in should be consistency of soft pudding. (to retain some of the nutrients). PLEASE have your parents READ the posts and communicate with us. *


*^^^^^*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mashed peas_ are _cooked before you mash them. The baby won't eat. You have to feed him.

Please do have your parents read this post and have them help you by communicating with us. If you don't get help with this, then the baby is going to die.


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

How to feed him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please stop sending PM's. Just reply in this thread, so that everyone knows what is going on, and doesn't have to repeat what others are telling you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have asked you to let your parents come on to help. Are you going to do that?


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

How to feed the peas my parents r not home please help 2 days before i saw baby felling from its 6 feet nest (before taking the baby from nest) please help


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

How to feed the peas my parents r not homeplease help 2 days before i saw baby felling from its 6 feet nest (before taking the baby from nest) please help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

abdul shaheen said:


> How to feed the peas my parents r not homeplease help 2 days before i saw baby felling from its 6 feet nest (before taking the baby from nest) please help


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=740065&postcount=24


----------



## abdul shaheen (May 4, 2013)

Which breed is this pigeon


----------

